# Question about flavoring lip balms



## Jezzy (Apr 9, 2011)

hi    I bought some lip balm flavors and at the website it says not to use more than 1-2%

I just made some and smell nothing! Is there a trick to making the scent come out a little more?


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I ask where you got your flavors?  & which flavors you are using?

It could be something in the lip balm that your flavors need to overpower, also.  If you don't mind could you tell us what's in your balms?

1-2% seems lower than what I've usually seen, but otherwise it's usually 3 or 4%.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 9, 2011)

I got them from gracefruit. The one I tried today. Was tiramisu.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm...1% is just really not enough.  I rarely go out of the usage rates for things, but maybe try upping it a bit.  I've never had a flavor oil that I couldn't smell in the balms.  As long as it's mixed really good you should be able to smell it.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 9, 2011)

If the supplier suggested 1% it is because the ingredients would not be safe at a higher %. They want to sell oil, it it were safe at 2% or 3% they would have suggested that higher % to sell more product. You are not privey to the ingredients in that flavor oil, they are. Flolow their instrctions. You may try phoning them but if they say 1% & you are not satisfied w/ the results look for another oil that suits you better.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 9, 2011)

Bittercreek suggests you use 4-6% of their flavor oil in lipbalm. Know why? Because they are alreday in a natural vegetable base. I do not know the exact break down, but they could be 1 part flavor to 4 parts glycerin, or 4 parts coconut oil, etc. So it may look like you are using much more flavor oil, but it is because of the ingredients. Some are more consintrated and those you use less of.

You have to trust your suppliers.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been looking for another supplier for the balm flavors. i haven't had much luck.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 10, 2011)

Adding a sweetener seems to help bring out the flavor.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 11, 2011)

Soapbuddy, i am all ears!  :wink: Do you mean sugar or an artifical sweatner? How much would you use?


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 11, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy, i am all ears!  :wink: Do you mean sugar or an artifical sweatner? How much would you use?


I like sucralose. For a one lb. batch, all I need is just a little bit of the powder on the tip of a knife. It goes a very long day.


----------



## krissy (Apr 11, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy, i am all ears!  :wink: Do you mean sugar or an artifical sweatner? How much would you use?




i use stevia extract (the powdered kind) and it works so well. i use a tiny amount too.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 12, 2011)

Where do you buy the sweetners? (lol not sweatners) i just have saccharin at home and have never heard of the others.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 18, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone used the flavored stevia to flavor their lip balm? I am so lip balm challenged. I can never get m flavor and sweetener to stay suspended. I was thinking if I only had to use one it might be easier


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Where do you buy the sweetners? (lol not sweatners) i just have saccharin at home and have never heard of the others.


You can buy pure sucralose online. It's expensive, but it will last you a loooong time.


----------



## Melodee (Apr 18, 2011)

Just my two cents worth...  When did you add your flavor oil?  Is there a chance it was too hot and it flashed off?  My vanilla can be added at 200, but I have to watch my bubblegum flavor that flashes at 125..  hth

Melodee


----------



## Araseth (Apr 19, 2011)

I've tried strawberry lip balm flavour oil from gracefruit at 1% and it was fine for me, maybe the tiramisu flavour is more subtle or like Melodee said it was too hot. justasoap.co.uk do a comparitavely smaller selection of flavour oils if you're looking to try a different supplier. Their usage rates are 3%.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe that was my problem. Maybe it was to hot...

Thanks!


----------



## Fairycharmed (Jun 3, 2011)

*check your oil...*

Make sure you bought a FLAVOR oil and not a FRAGRANCE oil...I've known websites to mix those two together and that gets very confusing.

also I agree with the other posters...Most Flavor Oils recommend a 2-4% ratio of flavor oil to base in order to really get your money's worth

Hopefully you're doing a glass plate test with every lip balm batch in order to get a feeling for the flavor and the scent.

I use TheSage.com for my flavors and am branching out into two other suppliers...  I've never seen any one advertise 1% ratio except for flavors that are VERY strong to begin with (Cinnamon, Basil, Rosemary to name a few)

Here's hoping it all worked out


----------

